# Arp main cap studs with windage tray help



## Briankdau (Feb 4, 2018)

1965 389 block Neep some help with windage tray fitment with arp main cap studs the two ideas I have and Wondering if it is ok, drilling holes in the tray to let the studs pass through or shimming up the tray has anyone done either thank you


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Briankdau said:


> 1965 389 block Neep some help with windage tray fitment with arp main cap studs the two ideas I have and Wondering if it is ok, drilling holes in the tray to let the studs pass through or shimming up the tray has anyone done either thank you




I believe most shim the windage tray. Never thought about drilling holes to drop it over the stud nuts - might work.

A trick Milt Shornack from Royal Pontiac used to do is open up the small drain holes to 1" diameter and added a 4th hole. He said it allowed oil to drain faster but did not affect the purpose of the windage tray.

Check out the photo and you can see the holes. He also deepened the oil pan by adding 1" to it. You can see the new sheet metal used to drop the bottom lower. As I recall, this added another quart of oil. :thumbsup:


----------



## ricknkjo (Oct 12, 2013)

I drilled the windage for the studs and also opened up the drain holes as well on my 66 389.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

You may have studs that are too long. Ive found that's pretty common in the stud kits I've encountered, especially the ones on the front cap. I wound up measuring for the correct lengths and bought individual studs. All you need is for the nuts to fully engage the threads on the stud over the full height of the nut. Any part of the stud that sticks up past the top of the nut by more than 1/16" or so "wasted" and doesn't make things any stronger. Ideally, a stud with a nut and washer won't be much if any taller than the bolt in the same spot was.


----------

